# Mid November



## Lifesabeach (Jun 19, 2012)

Will be in Murrells Inlet Nov 17 - 30. What's good at that time in surf at Huntington and Pawleys and Pawleys creek? Just my wife and I and she can wander on a beach all day but I prefer to wet a line as well.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Flounder, reds, trout,. Throw gulp swimming mullets or fish live bait and you can't loose.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The surf can be slow. I like to fish structure with live or fresh shrimp for trout, red, and black drum. Chance of flounder too. You can get on some big whiting but it's not reliable. 

Good time to book a charter and go out to the MI jetties and catch the trout that stack up. You can also do walk to the south jetty but it's a bit of a journey and learning experience and I don't care to try to land 3-5 lb trout on the rocks.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

Lifesabeach said:


> Will be in Murrells Inlet Nov 17 - 30. What's good at that time in surf at Huntington and Pawleys and Pawleys creek? Just my wife and I and she can wander on a beach all day but I prefer to wet a line as well.


North Causeway Bridge...i have caught some nice sheepshead there..saw an 8 # flounder caught last year..very active bridge at times i will be there in October..counting the days...


----------



## Lifesabeach (Jun 19, 2012)

saltwaterron47! said:


> North Causeway Bridge...i have caught some nice sheepshead there..saw an 8 # flounder caught last year..very active bridge at times i will be there in October..counting the days...


Do you prefer incoming or outgoing when fishing the causeway?


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

Lifesabeach said:


> Do you prefer incoming or outgoing when fishing the causeway?


 incoming tide...not much water around at peak of low tide..i usually end up fishing both tides because when i go i stay all day...most people fish the south side of bridge...there are 3 creeks that feed into the bridge... i have seen trout, redfish, sheepshead, drum caught and of course the ever present pinfish


----------

